# [SOLVED] Forthcoming free upgrade to Win 10



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

A general question regarding the forthcoming Win 10 free upgrade for Win 7 & 8 users. My HP Pavillion laptop was purchased with Win 8.1 pre installed and the usual factory restore partition installed. My question is if I decide to upgrade the system would the embedded product key stay the same and would the restore partition be upgraded to the Win 10 OS at the same time? 

Apologies if I have posted in the wrong forum I was unsure whether to use this forum or Win 10.

shipboard.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Forthcoming free upgrade to Win 10*

The recovery partition of your PC will remain Windows 8. Only one section of your machine will be upgraded to Windows 10.


----------



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Forthcoming free upgrade to Win 10*

Thanks for the reply. Therefore I presume that my Desktop that is running Win 7 pro with a OEM system disk and legal key, if I update this to win 10 and I need for some reason to format the disk I could only format it back to Win 7 Pro with my current disc and license key. Or would Microsoft provide a Win 10 ISO download with the appropriate license key.

On the other hand would it be possible to create a recovery partition for the Win 10 system after the system had been updated.

shipboard.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Forthcoming free upgrade to Win 10*

until win10 is actually released anything said is just a guess. however, imo, your best bet will be to create an image or a clone before you upgrade and after you upgrade to make sure you have a backup of both for whatever you may need to do in the future.


----------



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Forthcoming free upgrade to Win 10*

sobeit thanks for the reply I will certainly take your comments into consideration when the time comes.

shipboard.


----------



## buzza24 (Mar 27, 2008)

Since Windows 8, there has been a built-in recovery method for the Windows OS that can wipe the applications and settings without going back to the OEMs factory image. 
Windows 8 - Refresh, reset and restore PC

With this would be available in Windows 10, you could use this to perform a reset of you computer without need ISOs or factory images upgraded AND without re-downloading the upgrade software.

It is also likley the upgrade will come from the Windows App Store like the Windows 8.1 Update did. This way they can verify the ligit key and tie the upgrade key to you Microsoft Account. This is just my guess though.


----------



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

Buzza 24 thanks for your comments.

shipboard.


----------

